# Be on your guard 2 !!!



## Mul (Jun 14, 2018)

Been asked to share widely ...

Gravelines ( stayed there ourselves last June)




Chrz Mul


----------



## 1807truckman (Jun 14, 2018)

Hi, that's why when we changed our first van we went for one with a garage and an alarm.

Graham


----------



## phillybarbour (Jun 15, 2018)

We put ours on a rack at the back but they are only Decathlon bikes, I wouldn’t feel it safe with expensive bikes on the rear.


----------



## antiquesam (Jun 15, 2018)

Thieves have stolen bikes since they were invented and it can happen anywhere. A neighbour had thieves take two bikes out of his garden shed, having to climb over three 6' walls and two gardens to get to them and back again with the bikes. Unemployment is rife throughout the whole of Europe so I don't think Gravelines is a greater risk area than anywhere else


----------



## Robmac (Jun 15, 2018)

My mate recently 'stole' a bike from another mate's garden to get home on late at night after a few beers. (fully intending to return it the next day of course).

What he hadn't realised was, the bike was a fixed wheel and when he stopped pedalling after a few yards, the pedals promptly flipped him over the handlebars and he landed on his face. We howled with laughter when he walked into the pub the next day looking like the elephant man.

(Anybody who has ever ridden a fixed wheel will understand how this can happen!) 

Why doesn't this ever happen to the real thieves!!


----------



## Byronic (Jun 15, 2018)

Don't stay at Cite Europe it's unsafe so some say, go to a safe
nearby aire! 

Yes I know the type of incident may differ, per se migrant issues versus
theft. But apart from witnessing some migrants trying a caravan
door, I've never seen any nefarious activity in the Cite Europe, and
I don't actually recall anyone having something nicked from their 
van overnight, probably just as vulnerable to thievery during the day
as any shopping centre carpark would be.

I don't personally consider prospective migrants wandering around
to be criminal activity, although unnerving to some no doubt.


----------



## runnach (Jun 15, 2018)

There seems a spate of thefts at the moment, Probably no more than the norm just perhaps being more publicised 

Re this theft. Those bikes are worth serious money ....you could buy a decent used motorhome ! Pinarello Dogmas can be £10000 model dependent ....Pinarello are the Ferraris / Porsche of the cycling world, So it is no surprise the thieves were not opportunists. At a guess the victims possibly following the giro d, italia etc and good chance doing Alp d' Huez and the holy grail of Mont Ventoux the reality is the thieves follow and know exactly what they are stealing. That doesn't make it right of course.

" Pinarellos on a bike rack asking for trouble.

Channa


----------



## Jeff G (Jun 15, 2018)

channa said:


> There seems a spate of thefts at the moment, Probably no more than the norm just perhaps being more publicised
> 
> Re this theft. Those bikes are worth serious money ....you could buy a decent used motorhome ! Pinarello Dogmas can be £10000 model dependent ....Pinarello are the Ferraris / Porsche of the cycling world, So it is no surprise the thieves were not opportunists. At a guess the victims possibly following the giro d, italia etc and good chance doing Alp d' Huez and the holy grail of Mont Ventoux the reality is the thieves follow and know exactly what they are stealing. That doesn't make it right of course.
> 
> ...



Polite understatement.Any bike thief would know these for what they are and more importantly,their value.Hopefully,insured but the ex owners of these fine machines need their heads examining


----------



## QFour (Jun 21, 2018)

Why stay so near the coast. There are some really nice aires an hours drive from the port inland.


----------

